# Problem with the message displayed between two reports (in less tan 30 seconds)



## Parla

On two separate occasions today, I've attempted to report a problem to the moderators by using that little red triangle at the bottom of a post, and each time, there appeared an admonition that I would have to wait 30 seconds between such reports. But I hadn't posted one previously! Can someone explain?


----------



## swift

Hi, Parla. This is a test.

Hmm. This is curious. I reported my post less than 10 seconds after posting this message and yet the warning you mention didn't display. Let's wait for clarifications.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Hello, Parla and swift,

The system allows you to report a problem 30 seconds after you have done your first report. I just did it in order to put you an example. This is the message displayed:



> This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between reporting posts. Please try again in 25 seconds.


Now, concerning your problem, Parla, it must be a hiccup. Let's wait for Mike K.

(And this only happens when you try to _make two reports in less tan 30 seconds_, swift. You couldn't see the message because you posted first, and then you reported that post.)

Hope this helps.

Regards.


----------



## atcheque

Hello,

I had this problem. I disconnected and reconnected and then it was OK. I guess it is needed to clean the cache-memory.


----------



## Kelly B

Is it possible you hit send without meaning to, before you'd completed your message? I've done that. 

(It just registered that you said it happened twice. Atcheque's comment is probably more relevant, in that case.)


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Parla,

I'm not sure what could be happening, though those error reports are really just posts, so if you had finished a post and immediately went to report another post, I can see it triggering that message.  Other than that, I really don't know.


----------



## swift

JeSuisSnob said:


> (And this only happens when you try to _make two reports in less tan 30 seconds_, swift. You couldn't see the message because you posted first, and then you reported that post.)


Thanks. I know that’s how it’s supposed to work. As a matter of fact, the message you copied displayed once yesterday after a crash of a few seconds—I was redirected to the report-a-post window and the message I had written was saved, so out of precaution, I just hit the ‘Send Report’ button. Apparently, the report was sent the first time but my browser reloaded the report-a-post page when my Internet connection was restored.

All that happened in less than 30 seconds, so when I read Parla’s report here I knew the restriction was OK. But then I thought that reports are just like any other post we make here, so I posted a message to this thread and sent a report test to find out whether the system would prevent me from sending it right away.

The buttom line is that there’s nothing wrong with the board.  I guess Kelly’s right:





Kelly B said:


> Is it possible you hit send without meaning to, before you'd completed your message? I've done that.


----------



## Parla

Thanks, all, for your responses.

I suspect that Atcheque's explanation (post #4) is the one that applies. The next time I returned to the forum and saw occasion to report a post, everything worked the way it was supposed to.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Can that interval between two reports be shortened, at least for the senior members? 30 seconds are very long 
I do my best to advise the mod team, but my reports are not so long to need those 30 seconds, that are sometimes frustrating. 

Regards, atcheque


----------



## mkellogg

atcheque said:


> Can that interval between two reports be shortened, at least for the senior members?


I see that it is a single value that can't be changed for Senior Members. To keep spammers from posting more than every 30 seconds, we need to keep you from doing the same thing unfortunately.


----------



## atcheque

Thank you, Mike, for the answer


----------

